# visa grant number issue



## rajesh kumar (Apr 28, 2009)

my cousin got pr visa of australia.he received grant letter and passport.visa grant number is not available on grant letter but visa label is placed on passport .is it is big issue.i also try to search visa grant number on visa label but i could not find.pls tell me solution.how i can find visa grant number


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Rajesh:

What is a visa grant number? If your cousin got his label then the matter is completed. 

Seems like you got  for no reason.



rajesh kumar said:


> my cousin got pr visa of australia.he received grant letter and passport.visa grant number is not available on grant letter but visa label is placed on passport .is it is big issue.i also try to search visa grant number on visa label but i could not find.pls tell me solution.how i can find visa grant number


----------

